

Follow 70 amazing PHP developers with a single click - puzzled
http://followphpdevs.com/

======
djob
You forgot few really important developers.
[http://phalconphp.com/en/team](http://phalconphp.com/en/team)

------
nowarninglabel
You shouldn't be asking for permission to post.

